# goodeid babies!



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Hooray! I have 10 to 12 Goodeid babies - Chapalichthys Paradalis - and I just happened to come home in time to watch them being born! They are a week old & seem to be doing well, already 1/2 inch long. Any one else in the group raising these cool fish?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats on the fry!


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank You Leafgirl115. I have alot of platy fry & balloon molly fry that I just love, but these guys make me feel very proud, not that I had much to do with it LOL


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I used to keep goodieds. They're awfully hard to get down here, though. My last C. pardalis came from Chicago, when I drove them down here myself. heh, heh..what a trip that was. Let's hear it for breather bags!


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Old Salt! How long did you keep them for? I acquired 2 pair a few months ago & find them very interesting. Do you have any tips or advise for me on keeping them healthy & happy? Any info would be great!


----------

